# Please help! Max not Drinking or Eating!



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

We had Max our Havanese for almost 4yrs, he was a great addition to our family. Always happy and energize dog! we love him so much! He did not have any health problems or issues in the last 4yrs. 
We got him a Wellness plans at Petsmart Barnfield for regular check up and annually vacinations since he was a 2 months puppy. 
Just starting last week on Tuesday Max slowly not drinking and eating as much as he use to be, we though this just a phase that dogs go thur time to time. So we continue to monitor him come to Wed and Thur same problem. So on Friday we took him to see the Vet at Banfield, they took X-ray, blood work, fecal sample, CLP canine Pancreas -specific lipase everything came out ok normal (Good news), the vets said they only see some gases in his X-ray nothing major, they subcrible metronidazole medication for 10 days. 
Come on Sat Max continues not drinking or eating, so we were very worry about him so we took him back to see the vet again, they recomended to put him on IV since his body is dehydrate so we did. Max was in the Hospital all day on Sat, when we pick him up in the evening he was back to his mornal self happy and energize  
Vet also subcrible special soft diet food for max MRX RC recovery RS. On Sunday when he got home he ate by himself and drink a bit but come to yesterday Monday once again stop drinking and eating we have to force feeds him. 
Please help if you have any similar experience with your Havanese or if you know of anything which can help! We don't know what else to do  

Thank you


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't had a similar experience, but I'm sending healing hugs in Max's direction! Keep after the vet. If you don't think Max is doing well, check in with the vet again!

Hope he's better REALLY soon... I do know how worrisome it is when our little ones are sick!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm cheering for Max to pull through and live out the rest of his life happily


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope Max will be ok. My guys can be picky but they normally don't skip a meal. If they are picky one day, I will add a little jerky to their meal. That gets them going. Water has never been a problem. They drink all day long. 

I hope and pray for good news.. Kisses and hugs Max


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Krandall, lfung5 and Narci, yes we will keep after the vets, I force feed Max today, which he did not like it a bit, he now get really scare when he heard the sound of us mixing the food. 
He ran away as soon as he saw me or my wife walk in the kitchen, poor max...


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Is there a particular treat that Max would normally go crazy for [that he would do anything to eat] such as chicken or liver?

Have you or the Vet checked Max's teeth? If his mouth is hurting, he may not want to eat or drink because it could be painful.

Here is a link to an eHow article on how to get an anorexic dog to eat. Some of the suggestions include adding cottage cheese or yogurt or even the water from boiling hot dogs to a dog's food to entice him to eat. #5 caught my attention although I do not know that this is true: 
"Make sure he is getting enough water! Dogs that don't like to eat may not like to drink, either."

http://www.ehow.com/how_2305931_get-anorexic-dog-eat.html

With regard to Max's refusal to drink water, you can add moisture to the food you get him to eat. You might want to offer him diluted chicken broth to drink. You can also offer Max ice cubes to lick. Some dogs really like ice.

If your Vet cannot tell you what is causing Max's anorexia and refusal to drink, I would recommend getting a second opinion ASAP. If you have a Veterinary school nearby, you may want to bring Max there if you are not getting answers from his regular Vet.

Good luck, and please keep us updated about Max.


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you very much StarrLhasa for the wonderful link. Yes we did try many thing, chicken broth, ice, cheese, hot dog, hamburger, honey ect.... but he still not willing to eat, we have to force feed him. 
Oh we are now looking into White Shaker Syndrome, Max been shaking a lot since the day which he did not drink or eat. I was accidentally stubble on when I search for why are dogs shaking? I told the vet but she said it was normal. If anyone know anything about White Shaker Syndrome please chime in.

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Wishing the best for Max. The suggestion about the vet school is a good one. Have Banfield give you a referral and send his test results (no need to repeat and pay for the same ones). Have you squirted any Pedialite down him? I'd try that. Also, have you tried frozen BilJac? Here they carry it in Kroger and some other groceries right where they keep the ice. My dogs will eat that when they even turn down chicken. I'm far from a vet, but I'd try this myself if in the same situation.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope your baby is ok.


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you Becky and Misstray.

Max update: We still have to force feed him every 3-4 hrs, I don't know how long do we have to do this, but we are continue until he gets better. Good news he did quite a bit of pee , at least we know he isn't dehydration, he spend a lots of time in his bed resting and still shaking time to time.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope Max is okay. I would really get a second opinion. You know your dog-do you feel he is getting worse? I looked up the White shaker syndrome and one persons experience with her dog sounded like yours and it lasted 2 weeks.

Was he vaccinated recently?


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank Lizzie, Yes Max had been vaccinated and anually check up last August. Everything is up to date with Barnfield pet plan which we purchase for Max since he 2 months old.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I, too, hope Max is soon back to his normal self. If your gut tells you he is not getting better, or that something is amiss, I would also seek a second opinion, no matter what your original vet says. You know Max. If something doesn't seem or feel 'right', it probably isn't. Listen to your gut.

Augie is my most picky eater. He will go a day or two at the most, occasionally, where he will want little, if anything, to eat. However, he always drinks water. Then he usually makes up for it the following day. And sprinkling a little shredded cheese on top always gets him to eat.


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Motherslittlehelper, that exactly what we had decided if Max is not getting better by tomorrow we will have to take him to the second opinion vet. 

I have max recent pics, the one you see on the Avatar my profile that when he was 6 months old, I don't quite know how to posted on here, can someone help with the instruction how to post Max's pics on the forums. Thank you.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I looked up White Shaker Dog Syndrome just now. I don't see any connection to the eating and drinking problems that Max is having. 

I am glad to hear that Maxc is peeing. That is certainly a good sign. Is he having normal bowel movements?

I would push to get a diagnosis for Max. It is just not normal for a dog to refuse to eat and drink.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff shakes often for no reason. It looks like he's terrified or cold, but I don't really think it is either. He is also a fussy eater. Usually, he just wants people food and turns his nose up at dog food. He will eat if he's hungry, but it isn't common for his food dish to still be full at the end of the day when I gave him food at breakfast time.

I hope Max is okay.


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

StarrLhasa, here is the link I pick up on Google!

http://www.dogfooddangers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=14

Yes, second opinion vet with Diagnosis is a must!

Gryff,

Max is an excellent eater and very active we walked everyday 1 mile, he always finish is foods in the bowl not a problem!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

I work in the healthcare field (for humans). 

My advice is NOT to jump to conclusions about what Max "might" or might not have. You'll drive yourself insane looking up the various medical conditions wondering if he has this or that. Perhaps Max requires an Ultrasound or more specialized testing. If the X-ray showed no problem and he's still sick, then the x-ray is useless. 

GET A SECOND OPINION. 

Go to a different Vet IMMEDIATELY. IF he indeed has something serious, then one week has already passed where he could have been receiving treatment. 

If it's one thing I've learned it's TRUST your instinct. I'll tell you this, because Max isn't feeling better, he definitely DOES have something going on. Your job is to advocate for him to find out what that is.


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

West End Girl thank you for your advices.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, dbui - what is your name?

To quote one of the super Moderators, Pjewel:

"For posting with photos, go to "post reply" at the end of any thread (on the left). Don't use the "post quick reply." You'll see a paper clip at the top of the editing window. Click it. It brings up a window to upload photos (up to 5 per post). Hope this helps."

If you picture file is too large, you can go to a free site - http://www.shrinkpictures.com/resize.php - to shrink your picture. Be sure to "Save as" a new photo name on your hard drive so that you don't overwrite your original picture. Then upload the new, small picture.

You can also set up your signature with a photo by going to UserCP.

We like pictures.


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you! Hi I am Don.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

dbui said:


> West End Girl thank you for your advices.


Anytime.

Listen.....I've "lost" a few of my pets to extreme illness but not w/o a fight. I ALWAYS seek a second opinion when in doubt, but I will say when it comes to my family (including my pets), I research the BEST Doctors/Vets so that there is never any doubt.

And just something to think about.......not all Vets/Doctors are created equal. There are some out there to make a $$$ and could care less about you or your pet once they have your money. And then there are some who really, truly, genuinely care and LOVE the profession they're in. THOSE are the Vets YOU want Max to see.

My Vet has adopted a Silky Yorkie whose owner wanted to put her to sleep after her leg was 'accidentally' broken. There was nothing wrong with this dog. THAT shows you the kind of person my Vet is- human and full of love for the profession she represents and works in. I love her!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

big hugs to your fur baby!!! Have you tried scrambled egss? I mix in a little milk and cheese and Maya loves it!


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Wynne,

West End Girl, yes, you took the words right out of our though, Max is our first pet so we still have a lots to learn. Thank again for your input.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Has he had any topical flea and/or tick preventatives applied recently? Our Keeper had a reaction to Revolution that sounds a lot like Max's problem. He had all the symptoms listed for Revolution complications except for seizure and death. We had to force food down his mouth for a couple of weeks if I'm remembering correctly. That was several years ago, and he's pretty much fine now. Our vet put him on Prednisone, and it seemed to work fairly quickly. Tell your vet of our case, and they can contact us if they like. [email protected] or 252-535-3557

You are welcome to call as well.


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank Tom King, Max has regular flea and tick apply on his shoulder blade monthly since I did walk him outside. I never heard of topical flea and tick can you elaborate on this topic?
How do dogs get it and how do the vet knows it was topical flea and tick?
I will mention that to my Vet and if we need more info I will email or give you a call. Thank you so much!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Don, topical flea and tick is what you are putting on Max's shoulder blades. There are several brands. Tom King was using the Revolution brand. They are a medicine that affects the nerve receptors of the fleas and ticks and in turn can affect our dogs neurological systems.


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Lizzie's for the explanation, we used First Shield Trio for the last 6 months and it was applied on Max's Two week ago. I don't know Revolution brand is relate to First shield Trio or not? 
We used First Shield Trio because Banfield recommend since we have the pet plan with them.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

dbui said:


> Thanks Lizzie's for the explanation, we used First Shield Trio for the last 6 months and it was applied on Max's Two week ago. I don't know Revolution brand is relate to First shield Trio or not?
> We used First Shield Trio because Banfield recommend since we have the pet plan with them.


I would be concerned that the First Shield trio is causing the problem. It is a pesticide (as are all flea and tick meds) and it works neurologically on the fleas and ticks and can affect dogs as I said before. Just because a dog has been getting it for a long time does not mean a reaction cannot happen. Even the oral preventatives are a pesticide. I do not give flea or tick medications to Lizzie. I have had cats for over 20 years and have never had a flea or tick-but I live in the north and we get hard freezes. I do have a natural spray that I use on everyone in the summer.

I don't know anything about Banfield as ours was forced to close due to some unfortunate circumstances. (that's what the sign said). I would be proactive with Max by researching and not just give him everything they try to sell you.


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Lizzie,


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I would be concerned that the First Shield trio is causing the problem. It is a pesticide (as are all flea and tick meds) and it works neurologically on the fleas and ticks and can affect dogs as I said before. Just because a dog has been getting it for a long time does not mean a reaction cannot happen. Even the oral preventatives are a pesticide. I do not give flea or tick medications to Lizzie. I have had cats for over 20 years and have never had a flea or tick-but I live in the north and we get hard freezes. I do have a natural spray that I use on everyone in the summer.
> 
> I don't know anything about Banfield as ours was forced to close due to some unfortunate circumstances. (that's what the sign said). I would be proactive with Max by researching and not just give him everything they try to sell you.


 I agree that it very well could be the flee and tick plus what ever else is in it . The timing is right on. tom said .Our vet put him on Prednisone, and it seemed to work fairly quickly.
I have no idea what Prednisone is but what could it hurt. Hope you get answers soon.


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank Suzi,


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Is Max doing any better today? The prednisone will probably help to reduce inflammation and to get him to eat, but it is a corticosteroid and there are many side effects. My cat had an issue with diarrhea and the vet put her on prednisone. After awhile on it her back knees were giving out and we wound up at Michigan State University. She had luxating patellas and they wanted to do bilateral knee surgery the next day at about $2400. They realized that she was on prednisone and you cannot do surgery when a patient is on prednisone so it was delayed and she was weaned off of it. As it got out of her system the luxating patellas went away. It is a known side effect. So here I almost put my cat through a major surgery and recovery because I was giving a drug that really was masking the the symptoms of a problem. Most likely the diarrhea was a reaction to the flea and tick medication I was giving her. I wish I knew how to post links as I found a good article about the neurological, dermal, and gastrointestinal problems dogs and cats are having from these products. Small breed dogs are affected most. It is at fleacontrolbook.com.

I would not use the topical flea and tick medication again. From what I am reading on a google search Banfield recommends that for all dogs. There is no way to "prove" it was the flea and tick medication, but it is likely. I would let them know that you are not going to use it. The medication does not really prevent fleas and ticks-it kills them once on your pet. 

You could try putting brewer's yeast with garlic in Max's food and giving him a final rinse with Apple Cider Vinegar at his bath. Those are two natural ways of repelling fleas and ticks.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I wish I knew how to post links as I found a good article about the neurological, dermal, and gastrointestinal problems dogs and cats are having from these products. Small breed dogs are affected most. It is at fleacontrolbook.com.


If you are using a Windows computer, you can click on the browser's address bar at the top of the fleacontrolbook.com page you wish to send people to and copy by right-clicking with your mouse and left clicking on "Copy" or copy with Control-C while in the address field.

Then click into the message you are preparing on this Forum and Paste [right click then left-click "Paste" or Control-V.

[Most of the posters here know how to copy and paste. The instructions about are for those less computer literate.]

I don't have a Mac and so do not know if the method of copying a link is the same.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

StarrLhasa said:


> If you are using a Windows computer, you can click on the browser's address bar at the top of the fleacontrolbook.com page you wish to send people to and copy by right-clicking with your mouse and left clicking on "Copy" or copy with Control-C while in the address field.
> 
> Then click into the message you are preparing on this Forum and Paste [right click then left-click "Paste" or Control-V.
> 
> ...


I know how to copy and paste, but I guess I did not realize that it could be done to post a link! thanks


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Keeper was only on Prednisone for two or three weeks, and had no side effects from it. I think the main worry about side effects is for long term use. Once he could start eating on his own, he was weaned off it. This was a pretty desperate circumstance, and something needed to be done.

We use topicals very sparingly, if at all. Pam put Frontline on Keeper a couple of years after the first problem, and he started shaking again, but could still eat on his own. That pretty strongly supported our theory that the problem was Revolution. He will never get any topical again, nor will most of our dogs.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

The flea and tick medication issue is dicier once you get into the far south -- where there is never even a freeze to kill insects, let alone a snow. We have had such bad infestations in south Texas that small pets have died from anemia and blood loss. So, here, at least, we are stuck with poor choices. Fleas are bad in San Antonio this summer, because we had very little rain and no cold weather last year -- and we're looking at a similar winter this year. I moved from topicals to Comfortis a couple of months ago. The Comfortis is barely doing the job (and makes Baxter throw up), and I've had to supplement with the topicals. I've also tried adding some of the natural remedies, especially in the yard, but as homeowners down here will tell you, that usually won't be enough. We came here from Michigan, where we used all natural remedies for pests. We had quite a culture shock when we moved here!

It's a dilemma, and I'm certainly interested in hearing about solutions that don't put the puppies at risk for anemia or other insect-born illnesses.

Good luck with Max -- if he dehydrated once, don't wait too long to take him to another vet if he seems that sick again. I also have a Banfield plan, and they are great here, but I wouldn't hesitate to get a second opinion if my puppy didn't get better!


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone very much for your input. I am very gracefull.
Max update: Max is a bit better today with less shaking, but he still pacing around the house and still weak, he is unable to make it up the stairs. We are continue to force feed him. Good news that Max was able to do #1 and #2 :whoo:
We are making an apt for him to get the Prednisone shot asap and take one day at a time. Please pray for Max.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is a link that I read about on Havanese Talk. I think I might order this to have in the house in case we ever get fleas. My cat lives outside.cedarcidestore.com

If you click on the animal care box there is an EPA warning about the topicals.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Woohoo, I posted a link! Thanks Starr and Mother'slittlehelper!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Prednisone is not a shot. It's a pill- an old medication that's pretty cheap too. I think we had to cut the little pills in 1/4s or 1/2s (can't remember exactly).


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I would suggest taking Max to the HOPE Center in Vienna for a second opinion; they are across from the Whole Foods Market. They are the Johns Hopkins of animal care. I, unfortunately, have taken my now almost two year old Havanese named Dionna there many times. More than a few times were legitimate emergencies and a few times were me being overly cautious and a worry wart (hey, I am being honest here but I thought they were emergencies)--I have never been disappointed as they are thorough, compassionate and comprehensive.

There is also the large 24 hour emergency hospital in Leesburg; I do not have experience with them but have heard good things about them. 

Good luck!

andra
fellow Northern Virginian


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

*mojito and bruiser*

hello dear friend just wanted to let you know that one of my hav stopped eating for a while and any kind of dog food or treats would make him throw up . i took him to different vets put him on different diets medications etc. i stopped all diets and began cooking for my dogs. i boil chicken breast , brown rice and carrots. i shread a little bit of the chicken with a little bit of the rice and mix it with their dry food and for over a year now my dog has not had any problems . for treats i buy cold cut turkey or chicken low on sodium and i only give them a few bits at night. so far thank god no problems . to open their appetite i give them nutra cal vitamins.


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Finally! Finally! we can breath again and have a good night sleep, great news for Max :whoo::whoo::whoo: It's 12:15 am and we just got back from the hospital. We took Max to South Paws one of the Vet school specialist around this area for second opinion, they had found the problem! Max had hurt his neck disk for some reason from jumping or falling which we don't know? Therefore he can not bend over to eat or drink. The vet had give max some pain medication at the hospital right the way his shaking is gone so now Max has been subscribes 7 days pain medication pills and restrict his neck moving activities, which DR. order!
We are thank you all so much for your advices and input, it been an exhaust and painful experience for us but we are happy that everything has fall in place, and Max is on his way to recovery. Once again thank you all very much!

Don


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

dbui said:


> Finally! Finally! we can breath again and have a good night sleep, great news for Max :whoo::whoo::whoo: It's 12:15 am and we just got back from the hospital. We took Max to South Paws one of the Vet school specialist around this area for second opinion, they had found the problem! Max had hurt his neck disk for some reason from jumping or falling which we don't know? Therefore he can not bend over to eat or drink. The vet had give max some pain medication at the hospital right the way his shaking is gone so now Max has been subscribes 7 days pain medication pills and restrict his neck moving activities, which DR. order!
> We are thank you all so much for your advices and input, it been an exhaust and painful experience for us but we are happy that everything has fall in place, and Max is on his way to recovery. Once again thank you all very much!
> 
> Don


 yahoo now we can sleep!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, I am so glad that you found out. Poor little guy was in pain. I hope that he gets better soon.


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

That's great news! So glad to hear that they found the problem.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Glad they found the problem!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

combed out the biggest eye bogger known to mankind. holy goodness it was huge!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Good to hear! Get well soon, Max!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Great news! Sometimes it really does take a different set of eyes.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I was so glad to read that you followed through with getting the second opinion and that the cause was found and Max is doing better. Great news! And thank you for updating us! Wishing Max fast, continued improvement!


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Max is on the way to recovery!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

phew... I am glad that is over. 

Poor little Max. I hope his owwie feels better soon. I wonder if putting heat or ice on it will make him feel more comfortable. Thank goodness you went for a second opinion.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a relief that Max is going to be okay! Hugs from Abby, McGee and me!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Don:

We are so glad to hear that Max's injury has been diagnosed and that he is doing so much better now. It will probably be difficult to limit his activities now that he is on pain meds, but try to restrict him si that he does not re-injure himself.

I do have a suggestion for making him more comfortable when eating and drinking: a raised feeder. Having his bowls raised just a few inches off the floor could make a difference for Max. You wouldn't want the bowls to be too high [which would make it difficult for Max to eat].

I would measure the height needed by taking telephone books [or something similar] and putting Max's bowls on top and having Max eat or drink out of them. It is ergonomically correct if he does not have to stretch his neck up or down to eat/drink and he seems comfortable with it. Then, you can measure how high this comfort level is. You can probably find an assortment of raised feeders at your local pet stores.

Here are links to a couple of models so you know what I am talking about. You can also make your own if you are handy.

Amazon.com: Our Pets 4-Inch Signature Series, Black/SS: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Petrageous Designs Buddy's Best Pet Feeder, Taupe: Pet Supplies

Please give Max a belly rub from me and do keep us updated as to how he is doing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would want another opinion. Your sweet baby is obviously going through something that has not, as yet, been detected. Is it possible he got into any toxic substance or had any food that can harm dogs? Or could he have a partial obstruction from something he chewed on? There is something they're missing.

Sending loving, healing thoughts to Max and you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ignore my post. I missed page two of Max's saga. Sorry, and so happy to hear he's on the road to recovery.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love this group of people. Are they not wonderful? They truly care, and worry right along with you if any of "the family" are in distress. Dog people -- some of the best people around.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So glad. you got a 2nd opinion! Whoever would of thought it was a neck injury! I am so glad he is feeling better. It sure would be nice if these guys would talk.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Geri:


----------



## dbui (Jan 27, 2010)

Starrlhasa, you are correct, we are putting the phone book under all his food and drink bowls to elevate it, so he can get more comforable to eat and drink and no more force feed. So far he just attemp to eat and drink with out any forcing from us, we are continue to monitoring him  and crossed our fingers. Hopefully he will start to eat and drink on his own will soon, or else we will have to take him back to the vet again! 

Thanks everyone best wishes for Max.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Dbui, Our Hav, Maggie came in from pottying Sat. morning and was shaking. Thru the day kept shaking and she didn't eat or drink either and wouldn't go up steps. We took her to the 24 hr emergency clinic Sat. Evening and all her bloodwork, xray, rectal exam was normal. She would eat if I put the food up to her face but she wasn't making an effort to get it herself. Today, she's almost back to normal. Going up and down steps and eating. But after reading your post we are sure she pulled a muscle or something and I'm keeping South Paw in mind. We live in So. MD so we're willing to drive to N Va. 

I'm glad Max is doing better and Thank you for posting. You helped another Hav.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Good news all around.


----------



## tmtplyb (Jun 10, 2008)

Christy,

Here is the full story on Max, we had him for 4yrs, he is very active and loving dog, the problem that he likes to lay on the top of our sofa which is at least 2 feet of the ground also our home has many many steps going up and down the stairs. We don't know what he did to mess up his spinal core but the Vet. specialist in nerve and spinal core said it positive that his injuries involves in jumping or leaping The Vet. checking Max spinal core and there two places which he yep really loud, one in the front shoulder blade the other close to his tail. 
Once again Havanese consider toy breed it much easy for them to get hurt from jumping or aggressive playing. We learned the valuable lesson so no more jumping for Max, we carry him up and down the stairs from now on and limited him from jumping or leaping. He is now on prednisone pain medication for 2 weeks with no excessive workout. Max is much better now almost back to normal. 
I' m glad that you get something out of my post. Hope Maggie get well soon! Try to limit her from walking up and down the stairs until she get better. If you have any other questions you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so glad Max is going to be ok and you were able to determine what was wrong with him. It's so hard when you don't know and they can't tell you. Who would have guessed that would turn out to be the problem?

Thanks for sharing your story, it sounds like you may have already helped someone else and who knows who may search the forum in the future with similar symptoms.

Best wishes for Max's continued recovery and I hope Maggie is feeling better soon.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So glad that Max has continued to improve. And thank you for posting this. We need to try to limit the roughhousing here. They get very wild at times. Wish I had one huge empty room where they could run and play chase, especially in our wet mucky winters.

I am confused, however. dbui and tmtplyb - are you the same poster? Or two different posters, but both of you parents to Max??


----------



## tmtplyb (Jun 10, 2008)

Motherlittlehelper, good catch yes, it me and my wife we both have account on this forum, because we both love to read info about Havanese on this forum, so we can learn the right thing to take care of Max! Max baby pic and current pic!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

tmtplyb said:


> Motherlittlehelper, good catch yes, it me and my wife we both have account on this forum, because we both love to read info about Havanese on this forum, so we can learn the right thing to take care of Max! Max baby pic and current pic!


OK, then! :biggrin1: For a second or two there, I was going HuH??? The forum names were different, the avatars did not look like the same dog, but you were both talking about Max and the same issue! :biggrin1: At any rate, I am just happy he is improving!


----------

